
Ignition – an interpreter for V8 [video] - gsg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5OWCtuKiAk
======
gsg
From [http://v8project.blogspot.com.au/2016/07/v8-at-
blinkon-6-con...](http://v8project.blogspot.com.au/2016/07/v8-at-
blinkon-6-conference.html), at which there are a few more videos.

